# Has anyone extended Visit Visa - Help needed please



## sapvish (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone...

I have been looking at different forums for this piece of information, but couldnt find any solid info. This is my query. 
1. When i apply for visit visa, generally for what period is the visa approved? Some say 6 months, some say 2 yrs with permission to stay in UK for only 6 months at any one time. Which of these 2 is true.
2. Whatever the answer is for the first question, I do understand that I can stay only 6 months max at one time and before 6 months completion, I need to exit UK. So my question is, has anyone been in this situation where they exited UK at the end of 6 months and reentered (May be returned bak to home country/ any EU countries). 
3. I have heard that visa officers will question if reentered UK within a short duration. Hence would like to know what is decent duration of time to spend outside UK before attempting to reenter UK so as to be saved from questioning?

Please help me with these questions. Basically I need to stay in UK for 2 years (no intention of working). Want to experience UK visit different places during this period. So want to know whats the best way to make it possible.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sapvish said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have been looking at different forums for this piece of information, but couldnt find any solid info. This is my query.
> 1. When i apply for visit visa, generally for what period is the visa approved? Some say 6 months, some say 2 yrs with permission to stay in UK for only 6 months at any one time. Which of these 2 is true.
> ...


1. Depends whether the UK Border Agency thinks you need a multi-entry visa or just a single stay one. You only get multi-entry visitor visa if you have good reasons for making frequent visits to UK, such as close business interests. For just a tourist visit, most unlikely.
2 and 3. Yes, even with a multi-entry visa, your maximum stay is 6 months and you have to leave at the end of it. Normally, a visitor should only stay in UK for 6 months in 12 months, unless there are some pressing reasons, such as visiting a seriously ill relative, or urgent business. Again for a purely tourist visit, anything less than 6 months' interval will be closely scrutinised and you risk being turned away.

In short, getting a visitor visa is no way to stay long-term in UK, and you have to find some other visa category. But there isn't any - you need to have a specific purpose for your stay, such as study, work, getting married etc. You can combine your stay in UK with Ireland (separate visa needed) and continental Europe (largely covered by Schengen visa), so theoretically you can stay in UK for 6 months, followed by 3 months in Ireland and 3 months in Schengen. You need to convince authorities you have enough money to support yourself, and for 3-6 months' stay, you need a pretty hefty bank balance. Some countries other than UK offer long-stay tourist visa (such as France, Italy, Spain etc), usually up to a year. If you manage to get one (not easy), you can then visit other Schengen states for 90-in-180 days.


----------



## sapvish (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for your response Joppa. 
I came across a section about long term visit visas in this link.

Visitors (INF2)

Was keen to know if one can stay longer than 6 months on long term visit visas.. provided we satisfy all conditons required for long term visit visas.

May be initially apply for a short term for 6 months and later while in UK apply for a long term visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sapvish said:


> Thanks for your response Joppa.
> I came across a section about long term visit visas in this link.
> 
> Visitors (INF2)
> ...


As it states in the source you've cited, how long you are allowed to stay (in the UK or any country for that matter) usually depends on the precise reason you give in your visa application. Extending a visa from in-country can be extremely difficult, particularly if your "reason" is deemed to be something you should have disclosed on your initial entry to the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sapvish said:


> Thanks for your response Joppa.
> I came across a section about long term visit visas in this link.
> 
> Visitors (INF2)
> ...


_'Generally visit visas are valid for six months. But they can be issued for longer, for 1,2,5 or 10 years. However, *those with longer term visas can still only stay in the UK for six months at any one time*, other than Academic Visitors and parents of children at school as outlined above. Longer term visas are generally issued to frequent travellers.'_

_'Visitors can stay in the UK *for a maximum of six months at any one time*. The only three exceptions to this rule are Academic Visitors and the parents of children at school who can stay for up to 12 months and please see the separate section on visitors for private medical treatment.'_

Therefore you cannot extend your visitor's visa beyond 6 months, in-country or out.


----------



## sapvish (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the response.. It was very helpful.


----------

